# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Учет компьютерной техники с программой IT Invent

## itinvent

Навести порядок в IT инфраструктуре организации, спланировать закупки ремонты и списания техники, в любой момент получить полную информацию о состоянии подотчетного оборудования - все это становится простой  задачей для пользователей IT Invent.



     Программа *IT Invent* позволяет вести инвентаризационный учет компьютеров и оборудования, принтеров, оргтехники, программного обеспечения, комплектующих, расходных материалов и любой другой техники. Учет компьютерной техники ведется в рамках организаций и их филиалов. Программа поможет администраторам, сотрудникам IT отделов и их руководителям, владельцам компьютерных магазинов, заведующим складов и всем, кому необходимо иметь четкую и актуальную картину состояния парка IT оборудования. Для небольших компаний есть бесплатная версия программы.

*Ключевые особенности программы:*

- Поддержка базы данных MS Access и MS SQL Server.
- Многопользовательский режим работы - все филиалы работают с единой базой.
- Возможность создания и настройки собственных дополнительных свойств различных типов.
- Учет Заказов поставщикам на все виды учетных единиц.
- Учет выполнения работ любых видов внутри организации.
- Уникальная система создания и печати инвентарных этикеток. Поддержка принтеров штрих-кодов.
- Поддержка работы со сканером штрих-кодов. Поиск записей в базе по штрих-коду.
- Ведение истории изменений по оборудованию.
- Учет ремонтов и профилактических обслуживаний оборудования и компьютеров.
- Логическое связывание программ и комплектующих с оборудованием.
- Учет расходных материалов, комплектующих запчастей и канцелярии. 
- Закрепление учетных единиц за сотрудниками организации. Акты приёма-передачи.
- Ведение базы поставщиков, сервисных организаций и прочих контрагентов.
- Гибкое разграничение прав доступа для пользователей системы.
- Настройка E-Mail оповещений по событиям в программе.
- Большое количество встроенных печатных форм и отчетов с возможностью их редактирования.
- Импорт и просмотр данных напрямую из Active Directory.



* Ограничения ДЕМО-версии:* срок работы 30 дней, ограничение на 100 учетных единиц.

* Ограничения бесплатной версии:* ограничение на 100 учетных единиц.

Более подробное описание программы на сайте http://it-invent.ru

----------

